# King Salmon Weight Estimates?



## dcs898989 (Sep 17, 2018)

I landed this King over the weekend and it measured at 39 inches. I didn’t get a girth measurement. I was just curious if you guys knew a formula or might be able to take a guess based on the picture. I found some length equations for Alaskan salmon which I would imagine would run large for MI salmon. I also know the steelhead equation of 25 is 5 lbs and every inch over 25 you add a pound. My original estimate was around 20 lbs but after looking at some other pictures I thought it might be closer to 30. Thanks guys!


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I would guess that it is 24 to 26 pounds.


----------



## Thirty pointer (Jan 1, 2015)

Robert Holmes said:


> I would guess that it is 24 to 26 pounds.


Yup that's right in there .All my salmon this year were 20 plus pounds .Two at 28 and lost a monster feet from the boat (don't we all ) guy at camp got a 34.5 lb fish .fewer but bigger .


----------



## dcs898989 (Sep 17, 2018)

Thanks guys. I had severely underestimated it at 18 lbs when I first caught it and told my buddies about it. That’s pretty cool if it’s in that range. I do a lot of steelheading in Cleveland and this was my first time king fishing and that’s the biggest fish I’ve ever landed in my life.


----------



## Kearly Shuffle (Sep 15, 2006)

Great job on the personal best!! They are fun to catch. I'd put it in the 24lb range as well. Congrats!


----------



## AdamBradley (Mar 13, 2008)

Congrats on your Pb! I agree with these guys’ estimates. doesn’t have to be a 30 to make your trip! Congrats again!


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I also know the steelhead equation of 25 is 5 lbs and every inch over 25 you add a pound.

Not really, the one on my wall was 29.5" but 15.7#. The girth on this fish was insane and gave the taxidermist so much trouble he just made his own form out of foam.


----------



## dcs898989 (Sep 17, 2018)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I also know the steelhead equation of 25 is 5 lbs and every inch over 25 you add a pound.
> 
> Not really, the one on my wall was 29.5" but 15.7#. The girth on this fish was insane and gave the taxidermist so much trouble he just made his own form out of foam.


I know that’s not always the case for girthy fish but on average I have found it pretty close.


----------



## taxi (Jan 14, 2008)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I also know the steelhead equation of 25 is 5 lbs and every inch over 25 you add a pound.
> 
> Not really, the one on my wall was 29.5" but 15.7#. The girth on this fish was insane and gave the taxidermist so much trouble he just made his own form out of foam.


Most of us make our own forms out of foam for salmonids as they vary so much. He He.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

I felt bad as he charged by the inch, so I tipped him well.


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

taxi said:


> Most of us make our own forms out of foam for salmonids as they vary so much. He He.


That you Cecil?


----------



## ryan-b (Sep 18, 2009)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> I felt bad as he charged by the inch, so I tipped him well.


Carving forms is pretty normal. Still waiting for a tip from a customer though!


----------



## Abel (Feb 14, 2003)

If you can get your hand around the trail like that it's not 30. Real nice fish tho, can't wait to get back and fish the rivers there.


----------

